# Royal Dunes: Alternatives to RCI



## Maple_Leaf (Dec 8, 2011)

Has anyone had experience with exchanging Royal Dunes weeks in II or SFX?


----------



## Steve (Dec 9, 2011)

I used to own at Royal Dunes, and I exchanged my weeks through II.  It trades pretty well.  It's not an absolute top tier trader, but it is not bad.  You can use it to trade into a lot of Westins, Hyatts, Marriotts, etc...especially if you are a bit flexible with your dates and don't need peak season.

Steve


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Dec 14, 2011)

*SFX?*

Has anyone had experience exchanging a Royal Dunes week in SFX?


----------



## wed100105 (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm bumping up this old thread to see if anyone could provide more recent information about trading Royal Dunes into II. We're seriously contemplating buying a gold week, but could only go 1 in 3 years to HHI. We currently trade into RCI with our Wyndham account, but are hoping to venture into II as well.


----------

